# Finding a Feast in the Northern Michigan Forest



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Put on your walking shoes, grab a basket and follow us to the Northern Michigan forest for Foraging 101. The Northwoods in spring sprouts a veritable produce section, and you need not be a botanist to harvest the bounty. Here's our primer for six easy-to-find treats and two terrific menus-meals worth searching for.

I didn't see nothing about fiddleheads

https://mynorth.com/2017/04/a-northern-michigan-forest-feast/


----------

